# Need help on porting ext2fs driver



## pratikp (Feb 12, 2019)

I am trying to port ext2fs driver to our code-base (which doesn't have OS)

I can see that in ext2_vfsops.c file, mount related functions are registered with VFS using VFS_SET
I browsed the code, but I am not able to find the exact function call flow for ext2_mount

Basically, I want to know:

?() --> ?() --> ext2_mount()
Any doc on the top layer or VFS interface which could help me in porting this driver.


----------

